# Help: Looking for a heat press package starter kit and design software tips



## amandad (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi guys im totally new just in the middle of creating my business plan i could do with a bit of help and advice.

Ive been looking for a decent starter kit
Heat press & vinyl cutter packages
would anyone recommend this kit or is there any other kits out ther someone could recommend.

Initially I just want to print on t shirts and babygrows so im not sure if this kit will be suitable.

I do want to move onto caps and such like in the future.

Also I need advice on the design side could anyone recommend an out the box graphics for designs etc and also capable of creating my own designs.

And lastly what are the advantages of using dye sublimation, is it widely used? do alot of people ask for it?


Many many thanks in advance 

Amanda


----------



## LB (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Really need help lol*

I assume your in the UK since the package is priced in pounds. That package might be OK but I'm not sure as it is not clear about the printers etc. Dye sublimation must be applied to 100% polyester fabrics and coated hard goods. It is a good method of decoration as it colorfast and will not fade as quickly as regular transfers. If your just going to be doing a limited amount of things as you indicated, I'm not sure you need all this stuff. You basically need a printer, inks dependent on whether your doing standard transfers or sublimation, and a heat press. That equipment needs to be good and reliable, as it will be the heart of your system. You will also need paper for transfers and again that is dependent upon which methodology your using.

As to the graphic design software you are inquiring about..in my opinion there is no such thing as "out of the box", instant creation of usable graphics. Most of us find that to be the most difficult of the whole process, learning to use the software in a meaningful way. I personally recommend the Corel Draw graphics suite, but be prepared for a fairly steep learning curve. Good luck in your new endeavor


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> would anyone recommend this kit or is there any other kits out ther someone could recommend


Here's a great thread that has a list of recommended equipment for heat transfers: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t10860.html



> Also I need advice on the design side could anyone recommend an out the box graphics for designs etc and also capable of creating my own designs.


There's not one that's going to be "point and click" easy. All software recommended will have a learning curve 

You can read through the different software recommendations here:

best software related topics at T-Shirt Forums



> And lastly what are the advantages of using dye sublimation, is it widely used? do alot of people ask for it?


Dye sublimation allows for soft hand, full color printing on polyester garments and man made materials (like tiles, plates, etc)

I don't think a lot of end customers know it "by name", but some may like the feel of it when they get it. Also, sometimes you just pick the right printing method for the job the customer asks for. 

If they ask for polyester jerseys with a full color print, then dye sub may be the perfect decoration method. 

If they ask for black, 100% cotton t-shirts with a 1 color print, then dye sublimation is already ruled out (can't be done on 100% cotton or black t-shirts), so you'd have to use another decoration method to fit that customer's needs (like vinyl or screen printing).

Here are some great threads that break down the different printing methods:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t37985.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t48532.html


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Sublimation will last the life of the substrate(the sublimated item.) The inks are heat activated and turn into a gas...the inks dye the substrate. As for software, that is an age old question. There are a couple of beginner packages for sublimation: Hanes Sublimation Maker, Novelty Pro 8 (it has both Mural 8 and Novelty 8.) These are bascially template programs. Corel Draw and Illustrator are good graphics programs. Photoshop is great if working w/ photos. Should you decide to go w/ Corel Draw, Illustrator or Photoshop, check out www.lynda.com. I have referred hundreds of our clients to this website. It is an online video tutorial site. There is a $25.00 monthly fee, but it is well worth. As they show you how to do the steps as they are explaining it to you. I have used the site myself.


----------

